# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ Πλοία στα Κανάρια (Ferries of Canarias)

## Apostolos

Επι ευκαιρία θα σας ανεβάζω μερικές φώτο απο την ακτοπλοία των Κανάριων
Εν αρχει τo καταμαραν της Fred Olsen Bentago Express που συνδέει το Gran Canaria με την S.C. Tenerife

BENTAGO EXPRESS TENERIFE.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Kαι το Volcan De Timanfaya

VOLCAN DE TIMANFAYA.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία για το HSC Bentago Express

Route	Santa Cruz De Tenerife - Agaete
Building year	2000 
Building yard	Incat Australia Pte Ltd., Hobart (#55)
Owner	Fred Olsen & Co.
Operator	Lineas Fred. Olsen
Length	95,47 m
Breadth	26,16 m
Draft	3,7 m
GT	6.348
Machinery	4 * Caterpillar
Speed	40 kn.
Number of passengers	941
Number of beds	0
Number of cars	271
Lanemetres	330
Port of registry	Santa Cruz De Tenerife
Flag	Spain

πηγή ferry-site.dk

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία για το M/F Volcan de Timanfaya

Route	Arrecife - Las Palmas, S.C. de Tenerife
Building year	2005 
Building yard	Hijos de J.Barreras S.A., Spain (#1626)
Owner	Naviera Armas S.A.
Operator	Naviera Armas
Length	144,4 m
Breadth	24,2 m
Draft	5,7 m
GT	17.300
Machinery	2 * W&#228;rtsil&#228; 8L46C
Speed	23 kn.
Number of passengers	1.500
Number of beds	0
Number of cars	300
Lanemetres	1.350
Port of registry	Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
Flag	Spain

πηγή ferry-site.dk

----------


## mastrovasilis

Απόστολε σ΄ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Να΄σαι καλά καλά ταξίδια να έχεις. :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

Aπόστολε μπράβο για τις φωτογραφίες σου....!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Επι ευκαιρία θα σας ανεβάζω μερικές φώτο απο την ακτοπλοία των Κανάριων
> Εν αρχει τo καταμαραν της Fred Olsen Bentago Express που συνδέει το Gran Canaria με την S.C. Tenerife
> 
> BENTAGO EXPRESS TENERIFE.jpg


Χμμμμμ ωραίο βαπόρι! Σαν τελάρο είναι !

----------


## mike_rodos

Εμένα πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση στο καταμαράν ο καταπέλτης του... Δεν είναι πολύ κοντός???

----------


## Leo

Σ αυτόν τον μικρό πάει και κάθεται καταπέλτης στης ξηράς, έτσι γίνεται και στα περισσότερα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης και κυρίως σ' αυτά που έχουν παλίριροια. Δηλαδή ο ντόκοσ τελειώνει σε καταπέλτη που επικάθεται πάνω στον μικρό του πλοίου.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ το terminal στην Τενερίφη... Εδώ δέν υπάρχει καταπέλτης και το μόνο που έχουν ειναι μιά... κουρτίνα με μουσαμα για να μην περνάν οι στάλες απο τα απόνερα....

TENERIFE FRED OLSEN.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να σαι καλα Απόστολε για τις υπέροχες φωτό που μας χαρίζεις. καλα ταξίδια να έχεις. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν οι Ισπανοί μας δήνουν μαθήματα Ναυτοσύνης...
Το πανέμορφο La Palma 100 ετών παρακαλώ υπο διαδηκασία συντήρησης στην Τενερίφη... Ελπίζω μία μέρα να προλάβω να βγάλω κοντινες

LA PALMA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και το Superfast Andalucia (σιγά το φαστ!)

SF ANDALUCIA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Volcan de Taburiente στην άφιξη του στην Σάντα Κρούζ της Τεβνερίσης την 08.07.09 (απο την γνωστή καραβολάτρισα).

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά είναι!!! Heaven δεν έχει???

----------


## Leo

Δεν τα πρόλαβε όλα ο φακός, μας συνεπήρε το τουριστικό τουρνε και ξεχάσαμε τα βαπόρια  :Very Happy: .

Με την ευκαιρία Απόστολε τώρα που το ξαναείδα και αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση να πάμε το πόστ σου αυτό



> Όταν οι Ισπανοί μας δήνουν μαθήματα Ναυτοσύνης...
> Το πανέμορφο La Palma 100 ετών παρακαλώ υπο διαδηκασία συντήρησης στην Τενερίφη... Ελπίζω μία μέρα να προλάβω να βγάλω κοντινες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16398


και *εδώ*, γιατί είναι ένα στολίδι...

----------

